# دائرة تحكم عن بعد للطائره جيده



## Ahmed Ab (4 يونيو 2009)

*في هذه المشاركة ساقوم بطرح دائرة تحكم بسيطة تتحكم ب​​16 جهاز معا وهي تستخدم نغمات dtmf وهي دائرة سهلة وقطعها متوفرة في جميع محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية 
وهي تستخدم موجات اف ام 
تتكون هذه الدائرة من اربع اقسام اساسية وهي:
1) المشفر (encoder):وهو يقوم بتحويل المعلومات من لوحة الازرار الى نغمات Dtmf
2) المرسل (transmitter):وهو يقوم بارسال هذه النغمات على شكل موجات اف ام ويتعمد مدى الارسال على كفاءة هذه الدائرة 
3)المستقبل (receiver): وهو يقوم باستقبال الاشارات وتحويلها الى نغمات 
4) مفكك التشفير (decoder): يقوم بتحويل النغمات الى النظام الرقمي digital

لنبدا الان بالدوائر: 
1) المشفر : وقلب هذه الدائرة هي المتكاملة um91ستلاحظ ان في الدائرة لوحة مفاتيح تشبه تلك المستخدمة في الهاتف وبالتالي يمكنك الحصول على هذه اللوحة من جهاز هاتف معطل . اما انا فقمت باستخدام عصا العاب قديمة وقمت بادخال بعض التعديلات على المفاتيح والازرار الخاصة فيها وعملت 100%


2) المرسل : بما ان الاشارات المرسلة هي موجات صوتية فيمكن استخدام هذه الدائرة لهذه الوظيفة 
وبعد ان تقوم بانجاز هاتان الدائرتان ما عليك الا وصلهما مع بعضهما وذلك عن طريق وصل الطرف رقم 7 من الدائرة الاولى مكان الطرف الموجب من الميك في الدائرة الثانية ( لا تحتاج الى الميك في هذه الدائرة ) مع مراعاة ان يكون هناك تاريض مشترك بين القطب السالب مكان الميك في الدائرة الثانية والقطب السالب ( الارضي في الدائرة الاولى)

3) المستقبل : وهو لن يخطر على بال احد سيكون جهاز راديو صغير جدا ويمكن شراءه من السوق حيث يتم نزع الدائرة من داخل الراديو نفسه وذلك لتقليل الوزن . ( انا كان لدي راديو في داخل قلم حبر " تخيل مدى صغره " ووزنه لا يتعدى ال8 غم بدون البطاريات"

4) مفكك التشفير : والقلب النابض لهذه الدائرة هي المتكاملة cm8870 والمتوافرة في اماكن تصليح اجهزة الهاتف 
وهذه هي الدائرة


وبعد ان تنتهي من بناء هذه الدائرة قم بربطها مع الراديو الصغير . فقم بسحب سلكين من سماعات الراديو وحدد السلك الموجب وقم بربطه مع مدخل الدائرة اما السلك الثاني فاربطه مع الارضي .......
كانت هذه طريقة بناء جهاز تحكم بسيط 
وللشرح بقية ​
214b​​​وهذه هي الدائرة:​
*


----------



## MAHDIALJAF (8 يونيو 2009)

Lllllllllthank for all


----------



## الصاعقة الجوية (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا أخي لكن في المرة المقبلة أرفق موضوعك بمخطط


----------



## صقر البيداء (19 يونيو 2009)

*اين المحطط*

:81:مشكور اخي العزيز :80:اين ال مخطط:68:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2009)

نريد صور ونوع الجهاز ومخطط الدائره لتعم الفائده


----------



## ahmad1900 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل لديك فيديو للعرض


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على المجهود *


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------



## monono (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .مشكور على المجهود .لكن أرجوا منك المخططات والدارة الكهربائية في أقرب وقت فأنا أحتاجها ضروري


----------



## nimmmo3 (11 أغسطس 2010)

فين المخطاطات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## engneer omar (12 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة انا عارف الكلام ده كله بس مش عارف اجيب مخططات


----------



## سيد جدوع (16 أغسطس 2010)

انت مشكور على اى حال ولكن رجاء ارفاق صورة على الاقل


----------



## aliraqalhr (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ياحبيبي اين المخططات للدوائر -- موضوعك كنت ابحث عنه منذ وقت طويل -- يافرحة ماتمت -- بلا مخططات ما عملنا شي


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــور كتيـــــــــــــر.


----------



## Ahmed Ab (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف للتاخير سوف اضعها قريبا


----------



## محمد 977 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نحن بانتظار المخططات أخي ضروري . و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى حسن 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ahmed Ab (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اسف جدا لانى لم اضع ماوعدتكم به ولكن الامر ليس بيدى فانا مشغول جدا والله العظيم 
فانا ملتزم بدراستى ولا اتواصل معكم الا قليلا وايضا ملتزم بعمل بتطوير وتصميم نوع اخر من الطائرات 
اما بالنسبه للدوائر فانا لم احصل عليها من احد ولكنى قد صممتها بمجهودى الشخصى وهى قريبه جدا من دوائر اجهزه الارسال التى تتحكم فى السرفرات فى الطائرات التحكم عن بعد ولكنى قد طولت مداها واعمل فى اوقات فراغى على تطويرها اكثر وادخال عليها بعض التنقنيات الحديثه ولم تتح لى الفرصه الى ان اعرضها عليكم فى هذا الوقت فعند الانتهاء منها سوف اعرض عليكم فكرتها و واسماء الكتب التى ساعدتنى على التوصل اليها واعرض عليكم نموذج منها ايضا 
فهى مجموعه من الدوائر المستخدمه فى هذا المجال متداخله مع بعض للتوصل الاحسن اداء


----------



## مصطفى المساح (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت تشرح بالصورة 
اانا غير ممتخصص بس حابب اتعلم الدواير دى من باب الهاوية 
ياريت شرح بالصورة علشان اتعرف على المكونات


----------



## م-علي العريقي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي


----------

